# Support Group - West Yorkshire?



## Lairyfairy (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi guys,

Do any of you know whether there is a support group in West Yorkshire?

Lairy x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2011)

If you enter your postcode here it should bring up any Diabetes UK supported voluntary groups: 

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Local_support_groups/


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 11, 2011)

Northerner said:


> If you enter your postcode here it should bring up any Diabetes UK supported voluntary groups:
> 
> http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Local_support_groups/



Nice to see you back online Alan


----------



## Lairyfairy (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## macast (Feb 28, 2011)

did you find a group Lairy?  I'm in North Yorkshire and I've just emailed to find out where my nearest one is.... the website says 11 miles but is it an easy 11 miles or not LOL


----------



## Lairyfairy (Feb 28, 2011)

Have one in Wakefield (3m), Huddersfield (6m) and Leeds (10m).  Havent got in touch with anyone yet though - some have websites but unfortunately not those near me.  How about you?


----------



## macast (Feb 28, 2011)

Lairyfairy said:


> Have one in Wakefield (3m), Huddersfield (6m) and Leeds (10m).  Havent got in touch with anyone yet though - some have websites but unfortunately not those near me.  How about you?



I'm due to see my DSN tomorrow morning so I am going to ask her if she knows of anyone who fancies meeting up.  the people on my Desmond course don't live anywhere near me and I am travelling 10 miles to get to it


----------



## Northerner (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope that, if you do decide to attend one, then it is active - my local Southampton group were supposed to have started up again over a year ago, but I haven't heard a peep out of them. How are they going to get people coming if they don't publicise them? I know that not everyone is computer savvy, but I think that it would be good to have at lease a bare bones website with news of upcoming meetings and an email contact.


----------



## Lairyfairy (Feb 28, 2011)

The Wakefield one does have a website - I googled it.

Also found this website for Yorkshire Diabetes which might be interesting Marcie http://www.yorkshirediabetes.com/

Havent looked properly at it yet though.

L


----------

